# York, PA Show Aquisitions



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Recently went to the TCA show in York and found some nice Flyer stuff to show off here...

I have always wanted the Santa Fe freight Alco A-B-A set and finally got one in beautiful condition.
























































Also found this 1960 Defender Set for reasonable price...









Never had any heavyweight passenger coaches but always wanted a set in green...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The heavyweight set also included the 951 mail car in green to match...









And finally, I have two 4713 Santa Fe Alco A-B-A War Bonnet Sets that need pieces to complete them; after about 2 years of searching and failed eBay auctions, this last piece completes one of those sets...

























Obviously, some of these items need some work done. But most is cosmetic -- cleanup, decals, etc. Hope to have these running on the layout shortly.


----------



## jackmack (Dec 12, 2012)

WOW! Nice stuff. I have to admit I'm a little envious about the green Heavies. Well done.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You made a large haul, very nice. I haven't taken pictures of all the stuff I came back with yet.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

N/B/F: Nice haul; some very nice pieces.:appl: Ok let's talk price in general. How where the prices of the nice pieces in comparison to the latest Greensburg price guide? Are they holding their own or still sliding a bit??? Thanks Larry


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful locos! Those Alco PAs and FAs are the finest looking diesels ever made...JMHO.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

WOW is right! Great finds.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice. My LHS has the Freight Santa Fe's in stock, Lionel of course, in s gauge.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice haul. :thumbsup:

Is the yellow car on the flatbed powered?
Did the B units come powered on those? Both the A units powered?
You think there was a little repainting done on those?

Nice passenger cars they would look good behind a Hudson?
Grand Canyon, Pikes Peak, Niagara Falls? An odd blend of names?
Did they come with more names to, or just the 3?

Did you bump over.....I mean bump into gunrunner?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Prices were in line with my 2010 GB Price Guide...surprisingly. Although some talking did lower the asking price a bit.

Repainted? I dunno, maybe. But to be honest, I'm pleased with them. They appear to be exactly like original if they are repainted. There were other 484/5/6 items there that were much higher in cost (much over the GB Price Guide) and a whole lot less favorable in condition. So I'm pleased nonetheless.

Ed - Yes, the Rocket Sled/car on the flat is powered. It will run on the track like any other powered vehicle like a handcar or maintenance car. In fact, I believe it is a maintenace car chassis/motor unit with the Rocket Sled body. An uncoupler will also trigger the spring-loaded pilot to eject from it.

Those passenger coaches do look great behind a Hudson. As far as the landmark names, that was all they ever produced at the time. Although I thought only the 900 series coaches had the names, I saw a 600 series set this past weekend with the names too. Just learnt something!!

I didn't see GRJohn, but a large stack of boxes with legs walked past me at one of the halls, maybe that was him?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You never know, I did have some stacked up boxes a couple of times.


----------

